
Ask HN: What are good resources on web programming for non-technical? - franca
I am 32 years old. I want to quit my current job in call centre. I have a few ideas that I want to execute. I am planning to start a startup. Before that I want to learn a bit coding. I prefer web programming as I have tried to learn js, html, and css in the past(2010-12). What are the current trends, what language should I learn? Help me build something that world want.
======
jpincheira
I learned to program with a book called Learn to Program from the great
publisher Pragmatic Programmers around 2011 All I knew was just like you: some
HTML/CSS, and unziping and embedding jquery plugins. Here's a link to the book
[https://www.amazon.com/Learn-Program-Second-Facets-
Ruby/dp/1...](https://www.amazon.com/Learn-Program-Second-Facets-
Ruby/dp/1934356360)

I'd go for that and some JS on the side but if you got an iPad, I'd definitely
try Swift with the Playgrounds app.

